
Google Ventures' humans.txt file - DanielRibeiro
http://www.googleventures.com/humans.txt
======
lessnonymous
I like the idea of sites implementing humans.txt to go with robots.txt.
Doesn't need to be linked anywhere, but it's a place for crediting the people
behind the site (or company, or product .. or anything).

robots.txt is for reading by robots so has to be structured

humans.txt is for reading by humans so can be anything a human wants to put in
there.

